# Anyone know about NorTrac Tractors



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I found these tractors in the northern catolog. It has a 82 hp perkins turbo diesel weights 10,000 with a front end loader and they are asking 27k without loader and 36k with loader. I was wondering if anyone has heard of them and know anything about them. I am compaing it to a Kubota 9540 that I am in love with but if I can save 13k it might be a good tractor to run a inverted snow blower. Let me know . Thank-you


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I've seen those tractors on there. Seems like a classic case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

/\ /\ /\ X2!!! get the kubota! More money up front but remember itll hold its value alot better!! Plus getting parts will be easier. Much more machine!


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Get the Kubota, or anything else just not a tractor from the norther tool catalog.


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

why does it seem that new holland depreciates quicker than kubota and kubota depreciates quicker than deere?

And we had a kioti dealership here . i actually really liked the kioti tractors. But they probably depreciate quicker than any of the first three.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I just bought a Deere 5101 with an inverted blower, we priced New Holland & Kubota neither dealer took us seriously, just threw a number out, no actual build/spec sheet, like they didn't want to be bothered. In the end the Deere was the same price (on invoice)or very close to both, it will probably less in all honesty because Deere finace was far better than the others in both terms & rates, like has been said will depreciate less. Kubota & New Holland both lost out as I bought one & so did a good friend, two twin units, he sent the New Holland salesman a email with a pic of the units, & nicely told him next time maybe you should take people more seriously, in total we spent about $ 135K, how much did he loose in commissions ?


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

RLM;1324492 said:


> I just bought a Deere 5101 with an inverted blower, we priced New Holland & Kubota neither dealer took us seriously, just threw a number out, no actual build/spec sheet, like they didn't want to be bothered. In the end the Deere was the same price (on invoice)or very close to both, it will probably less in all honesty because Deere finace was far better than the others in both terms & rates, like has been said will depreciate less. Kubota & New Holland both lost out as I bought one & so did a good friend, two twin units, he sent the New Holland salesman a email with a pic of the units, & nicely told him next time maybe you should take people more seriously, in total we spent about $ 135K, how much did he loose in commissions ?


right!!

to the op.

the nor trac is a re-badged jinma tractor. jinma makes tractors under like five different names. Chinese tractor. you can probably have a crate one shipped to your door and put it together yourself and save another four or five grand. i never had one but in the tractor forums they are said to actually be a tough little tractor. you might want to read up on them. same with kama tractors which i guess are china tractors but actually built pretty well, long as you aren't looking for bells and whistles. The china tractor company has been in business for like fourty or fifty years so it isn't a fly by night tractor company. There are many u.s. dealers and you can get parts. But service could be a nogo at many dealers so you might end up working on it yourself if it breaks. no first hand experience. just going by what i read and hear. They are supposedly no frills tough little work horses. There is a jinma dealer not to far from me. i have thought about it myself.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

my buddy's father has one of those jinma tractors, I think he paid like 6k for the machine, backhoe and bucket shipped, Its a neat little tractor if you plan on using it once a month, he bought it to do retaining walls and do the drainage around his house, it worked great moved the pallets of block and all with no problem, until now the pto broke and now cant use the backhoe part of i. I believe the parts would be to much for him to replace so he decided to just let it be. Now he just uses it to push snow and do mulch. Not bad though. He did have to put it together, came in a crate off a roadway truck


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Buy the kubota, unless downtime & frustration are enjoyable events for you!


----------

